# Mean Gold Gourami



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

Well now my gold gourami has taken to chasing my remaining Leopard Danios, I suspect he was partially responsible for killing one of them but can't really prove it. Though he has been chasing the rest around today and has been making splashes every so often at the top when he chases them up from the bottom of the tank. Though the odd part is that he's been chasing my rainbow shark occassionally too, seems to ignore the white clouds but they still get out of his way.
So I was wondering if I should set the gold gourami up in my 10 gallon quarentine tank and get a new quarentine tank?

It's kept in a 20 gallon with around
0 - .25 ppm ammonia level 
0 - .25 ppm nitrite level
5 - 10 ppm nitrate level
7 pH

Got:
3 Longfinned Leopard Danios
5 White Clouds
1 Red Finned Shark
1 Gold Gourami


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Well, it would be a good idea moving the gourami... But, what do you do then? You can never move it back. And if you add any fish to the 10g with it, it may be mean to them. I don't know. Maybe you should consider taking it back.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

FishingRaccoon said:


> Well now my gold gourami has taken to chasing my remaining Leopard Danios, I suspect he was partially responsible for killing one of them but can't really prove it. Though he has been chasing the rest around today and has been making splashes every so often at the top when he chases them up from the bottom of the tank. Though the odd part is that he's been chasing my rainbow shark occassionally too, seems to ignore the white clouds but they still get out of his way.
> So I was wondering if I should set the gold gourami up in my 10 gallon quarentine tank and get a new quarentine tank?
> 
> It's kept in a 20 gallon with around
> ...


its hit or miss with gouramis. my opaline ate 6 of my furcata rainbows but since hasnt bothered a single tank mate in my community tank. but I think a 10g is too small for a gold, they grow to be 4-6" and they need some room to swim. I say take him back.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Gouramis are aggressive. They chase other fish. What you have to do is control the behaviour in various ways.
The most obvious would be to remove the gourami. You could increase the tank size. You can add more gouramis so that he won't get bord. You could do all sorts.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a very similar experience with a gold gourami. We bought 2 of them, one is perfect...doesn't pick on the other fish and gets along fine with the neon blue dwarf gouramis in the tank. The other was nipping at all the other fish and being extremely aggressive. We finally moved the aggressive one to a small tank of his own, but have not made a final decision on what to do with him. (He's still young so he should be ok in a small tank until we figure out what to do).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is also the trick of rearranging the tank to divide and create new territories within for the fish to claim. The problem you will have is that Danios are more of a free range fish and dont really claim a territory. BUT your shark might claim one end of the tank while the gourami may claim the other end. This might temporaly releave some of the tention for now.


----------

